# Sebastien Flute Elite PLUS Carbon limbs or SF Ultimate Pro limbs??



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

Not sure there are enough folks 'round here shooting either at a level that would offer you good feedback...

Have you tried the classifieds? Some good limbs for sale there.

Also, I've never had a bad experience with Samick limbs. You usually get much more than you pay for with those. The Universal Carbon limbs are underrated IMO and affordable.

John


----------



## ikweethetniet (Feb 19, 2012)

you can't go wrong with SF's
I think the Elite is a crossbreed between Uukha's (eg. fitting) and the ultimate pro limbs


----------



## DIV (Apr 12, 2012)

I've got my eyes on those too.
Only problem is that LAS doesn't sell the Elite Plus, just the Ultimate Pro. You'd have to get them from Alternative...shipped from overseas.


----------



## marc02 (Aug 17, 2007)

Hi there,

has any of you purchased the SF Elite Plus limbs and is willing to share your experiences?

I am considering the 70/34 limbs or the 70/36 limbs as long as I can reach the 90 meters with them. Alternatively I might go for the SF Elite limbs (without the Plus) and buy both sets.

Thanks,
Marc


----------



## vtnam007 (Jul 25, 2012)

I've got the ultimate pro and they are average. The remind me of my old Winex. Even though they are 4 lbs higher (42# vs 38#) than my Uukha Ex1, my Uukha has a higher sight mark out of the same riser.


----------



## horndog (Jan 5, 2009)

DIV said:


> I've got my eyes on those too.
> Only problem is that LAS doesn't sell the Elite Plus, just the Ultimate Pro. You'd have to get them from Alternative...shipped from overseas.


They are now listed on LAS's web sight with no ETA.



vtnam007 said:


> I've got the ultimate pro and they are average. The remind me of my old Winex. Even though they are 4 lbs higher (42# vs 38#) than my Uukha Ex1, my Uukha has a higher sight mark out of the same riser.


According to my source at LAS that is exactly what they are, re branded Winex limbs. Same price too. Do you recommend them at that price? Or can you recommend another Win&Win limb for about that similar price?


----------



## vtnam007 (Jul 25, 2012)

Honestly Horndog, 

I recommend the Uukha EX1. But if you really want the Ultimate pros, I bought mine from Xander at a really good deal.

http://archery.ixpesports.nl/contents/en-uk/p8716.html

He also has some older W&W at a really good deals as well depending on poundage.


----------



## horndog (Jan 5, 2009)

vtnam007 said:


> Honestly Horndog,
> 
> I recommend the Uukha EX1. But if you really want the Ultimate pros, I bought mine from Xander at a really good deal.
> 
> ...


You make a compelling argument. I read your review at LAS. This will be my next set of limbs.
Thanks,
Stuart


----------



## vtnam007 (Jul 25, 2012)

No problem, you won't be disappointed. I didn't think people actually read the reviews on LAS.


----------

